# Toshiba Satellite L500 -00W downgrade to XP



## toshibaquestion (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi, I bought Toshiba Satellite L500 -00W and it came with Windows Vista. I tried to downgrade to XP, but it doesn't allow XP installation. Do you know how to downgrade?

Thanks!


----------



## deleted122510 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello & Welcome, *toshibaquestion*.

Downgrading from Windows Vista to Windows XP is actually a very easy thing to do, BUT, I must warn you; it's the smartest of ideas since Windows XP and Windows Vista differ in driver capability and efficiency. So when you want to you use your MIC or Webcam, they may not work, this goes for your Audio, Network and even Display.

Also, Toshiba's a popular brand, and also a very updated** one, meaning they'll most likely be packed with a webcam, nice wireless card, hi-def monitor, etc - meaning, lots more drivers for you to fuss about and have to replace - which, believe me, isn't fun at all.

Downgrading would require you to actually make a partition (D), then install XP on your partition (D), and then delete your previous partition (C) - This is how I would do it, but I'm sure there's many many many other ways.

Dabble into it abit, and see if you find anything interesting. I'll be here to answer any further questions you may have.

Regards,
_Undocked Windy_


----------



## theapplianceman (Jan 22, 2010)

No Joy on installing on a different partition!
I even installed a NEW NTFS formatted drive and Windoze reports some vague disk error and will not install.
I also tried Ubunto and Mint Linux, Win 98 with the same problem.
Don't have DOS 6 or Win 3.51 on CD or I would have tried those too.
It seems that Toshiba has something in the Bios that prvents anything other than Vista or Doze 7 from installing.


----------

